# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  29/07/2011 Inundaciones en Corea del Sur.

## REEGE

*LAS INUNDACIONES DEJAN YA MÁS DE 70 MUERTOS.* 
El caos se adueña de Corea del Sur.
Más de 70 muertos es el balance, hasta el momento, de las inundaciones en Corea del Sur. Y sigue creciendo. Un videoaficionado grabó una espectacular lengua de barro engulliendo varias calles de una ciudad.

*antena3.com * |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 29/07/2011 a las 11:42 horas 

Las lluvias torrenciales que azotan Corea del Sur están sembrando el caos en la capital del país y sus alrededores.

El balance de víctimas habla ya de más de 70 muertos y 12.000 evacuados.

Un videoaficionado pudo grabar, desde la terraza de su apartamento, una impresionante lengua de barro que bajaba de un bosque cercano y engullía literalmente todo lo que encontraba a su paso.

Las zonas bajas de la ciudad están inundadas, las casas destrozadas y los automóviles inservibles. Además, hay cortes de energia.

Los corrimientos de tierra, provocados por las incensantes lluvias, han destrozado casas y han dejado a cientos de víctimas sepultadas.
*
Aquí podeís ver el video:*http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...072900042.html

----------

